# Quiting for CDL soon



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

I’ve been Ubering on and off for a year. Tonight a pax vomited in my car, and her friend was rude. I want to quit but don’t want to go back to corporate work, because I love driving, traveling and working outside, so my next move is OTR. My brother does team driving OTR and he brings in $1,500 to $1,800 a week depending on where he goes, plus the company provide good medical insurance, 401k, paid vacation, and paid down time if the trucks need repairs. Uber does not offer any of these benefits, oh and no more wear and tear, and adding miliages on my car.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Do you already have your own CDL? There's a huge need for truck drivers. The USA needs to fill 1000's of these positions immediately, and many carriers will quickly sign you up even without experience. Yes, you can make good money, much better than Uber. Ubering is for people who don't need to rely on an income or benefits. You can pay a mortgage and buy nice things being a trucker, and you can save a lot of money if you choose to live, eat, and travel in your truck full time. It's a hell of a lifestyle though, there are tons of freight to move and your dispatcher will be on your ass to go, go, go. Then you have the shippers & receivers who dick you around and hold your truck up. You also have to be mindful of all the regulations and deal with all the DOT enforcement. As for team driving, it's probably only beneficial for a husband/wife team. Most drivers prefer solo, and you'll likely get a taste of "teaming" when you train for a few weeks with some ******** trainer. And don't let the company talk you into going owner-operator until you tried it for about 18-24 months so you can decide if it's a gig you're satisfied with.


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Do you already have your own CDL? There's a huge need for truck drivers. The USA needs to fill 1000's of these positions immediately, and many carriers will quickly sign you up even without experience. Yes, you can make good money, much better than Uber. Ubering is for people who don't need to rely on an income or benefits. You can pay a mortgage and buy nice things being a trucker, and you can save a lot of money if you choose to live, eat, and travel in your truck full time. It's a hell of a lifestyle though, there are tons of freight to move and your dispatcher will be on your ass to go, go, go. Then you have the shippers & receivers who &%[email protected]!* you around and hold your truck up. You also have to be mindful of all the regulations and deal with all the DOT enforcement. As for team driving, it's probably only beneficial for a husband/wife team. Most drivers prefer solo, and you'll likely get a taste of "teaming" when you train for a few weeks with some &%[email protected]!* trainer. And don't let the company talk you into going owner-operator until you tried it for about 18-24 months so you can decide if it's a gig you're satisfied with.


No I don't have a CDL yet, I will be attending a local trucking school it's $4,900 for tuition. I looked all over a YouTube and trucking forum already for the pros and cons. I'm ready for it. My son is off to Uconn as a freshmen, so I don't have to be home for him anymore.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Kewl-driver said:


> No I don't have a CDL yet, I will be attending a local trucking school it's $4,900 for tuition. I looked all over a YouTube and trucking forum already for the pros and cons. I'm ready for it. My son is off to Uconn as a freshmen, so I don't have to be home for him anymore.


$4,900 isn't bad, the only way that can blow up in your face is if you don't finish the program.

In most states if you can drive a truck you can drive a bus with one pathetic test extra.

Other jobs you can get into with it include driving for bus companies (like school buses) or the local city/county bus system. These are usually union gigs.

*I'm an active CDL driver but i chose to take less pay and drive buses so I can go home every day*

The advantages vs uber are pretty much endless and start with much much higher pay.

I might be biased thou, i am in the worst market for uber in the US/canada.


----------



## Tryzub Gorinich (Jun 11, 2017)

I've had a cdl for a while. Did rideshare all through 2017 just to take a break from otr life. I'm with Schneider now. They gave me 5 days on 2 days off with weekend home time. I might be switching to intermodal soon.


----------

